# Bridgeport Knee Lock Shaft



## bisley45 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello all I am in the stages of cleaning and repairing the old Bridgeport round ram mill. I have run in to a problem with the knee lock. It was missing the handle so I took it all apart and found lots of wear on the lock shaft itself. My question is does anyone have the dim of this part or will a replacement part work on my mill with a 9" knee? would rather just make one myself .


----------

